# 6 Oxo Banned?



## westb51 (Jun 3, 2009)

Whats up fellas i just talked to a guy that works a supplement store and he said 6 oxo is banned. What do you recommend  as a substitute for the aromatese inhibiting properties ? 

I am about to finish up a cycle of  1-andro rx and now need the pct.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2009)

here is the same compound as 6-OXO: PrimaForce Androstenetrione


----------



## emitecaps (Jun 3, 2009)

6-oxo really isn't banned. Until it becomes a controlled substance you will continue to see it offered. It might not be legal to sell as a supplement but that falls on the company and not the consumer.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 4, 2009)

A major league pitcher J.C. Romero is suing Eropharm claiming 6 oxo cause him to flunk his steriod test and got him a 50 game ban.


----------



## Malcom (Jun 4, 2009)

workingatit43 said:


> A major league pitcher J.C. Romero is suing Eropharm claiming 6 oxo cause him to flunk his steriod test and got him a 50 game ban.



yeah he is suing because he has to blame someone for using steroids and getting caught.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2009)

PA sold Ergopharm, so I am sure that has something to do with it.


----------



## egodog48 (Jun 4, 2009)

6-oxo was proven to show metabolites for banned substances, no?


----------

